# MIOX Water Filter



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

I am considering getting the MIOX water filter for water filtration when camping and "just in case".

MSR Miox Water Purifier

Has anyone heard/used one of these?


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

I live in the Sierra Nevadas' [not far from Yosemite National park] in an area of extreme outdoor sports-oriented activity. While MSR manufactures very high quality backcountry gear, here in the Sierras' the most reliable and best selling water purifier is the STERI-pen, more effective, lower failure/breakage rate, it easily outsells the MIOX. I'm talking; high-volume sales, under real life usage conditions, from a large end-user base, ad copy always looks great and sounds impressive, but in the real world your personal health is on the line.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Why don't you guys do a product review on your experiences with each of the products you mentioned.


----------

